# Womens Recurve



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Can one of the bow hunters on this forum give me some suggestions on decent beginner recurve bows for women? Also, are there any training videos that you suggest? I cant find a class in my area. I am right handed and a pretty good shot with deer slugs in a 12g. So I understand the basics of sighting and breathing. How about exercises for those muscles? I have fibromyalgia and a day of shooting leaves me icing my shoulder the next day so the more I prepare my body the better. The most I want to hunt is small game, I don't need something that will take down a buck.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

You should be able to go to a archery shop close by and buy you a 25 - 30 pound fiberglass bow to use. Or you may want to start at 40 pounds so that if you do decide to take up bow deer hunting, your bow might be big enough to do the job. 

Another place is to check out yard sales and estate auctions. That's where I've bought a lot of my bows. 

If you lived a bit closer to me I would give you free lessons on shooting. I love to teach females, they tend to listen and learn faster. Boys, especially young boys, just want to start slinging arrows everywhere in hopes of hitting something. Takes a little longer to train them.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd say look at the area archery shops and find a decent used bow. They can generally be had for very cheap compared to new ones. I'd start out on the low end, about 25-30 lbs, and work up as you get experience. Not much to do to get in shape other than shoot a bow. Nothing else really used those muscles. Be prepered to be sore no matter what as you get started, and don't overdo it in the beginning and spoil yourself by bringing on too much pain before your body gets used to it.

40-45 lbs is plenty to shoot deer with, but may be more bow than you can shoot well or much until you build up to it with time. Buying two used bows isnt going to be expensive. My dad traded his old recurve in, and I think the shop sold it for about $40. He bought me a used Bear Magnum compound on "thin out the stock" sale for about $25. It's a killer bow, set to about 80 lbs. I really like it, but my backstop straw bales wont stop the arrows. I need to pack some bales to make them tighter.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I never liked using straw as a backstop. After repeated shots it would start taking the finish off the arrows faster then other methods. For recurves, I use a large empty dog food sack stuffed full with plastic grocery bags. The arrows hit and are very easy to remove. Broadheads you have to push on thru cause if you try to pull them back out, the broadheads will come off your arrow. 

For compounds, definitely use styrofoam blocks.


----------

